# HDPE board mold



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

What is the best way to make a HDPE Board mold.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The quick, easy way?----I use a teflon-coated 8"x8" baking pan as a board mold. You can fit two frame outlines into a board that comes out of that size pan. Costs a few bucks but it's quick, easy and real convenient. If you want to make a mold in the rough shape of a SS frame outline, that's a whole different deal with a bunch of problems all of it's own and I don't do it that way.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, what he said, except I have the best results with a square glazed ceramic baking dish. More rigid than a teflon/steel one and the HDPE didn't stick like it did to my teflon one!

I just dump the hot goop into the ceramic dish, put it on the floor, put a square piece of formica costed plywood on top and then stand on the whole lot to squash it flat. Once it has firmed up a bit, stack weight on top and leave it to cool completely.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm using a toaster oven. Would an 8x8 pan fit


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That'd depend on the toaster oven---some are bigger than others. One way to find out for sure, though---and if it doesn't fit, you could return it and get your money back.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok I think my mom has one I can test it with


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I like to line my pan with parchment paper (NOT wax paper). I have had best results by making blanks then cutting out the frames. I melt the HDPE in a loaf pan then put it into a mold/press. There's some photos in my gallery. I think the easiest method would be to use the melting pan as the mold. Just melt at about 350deg then cover with parchment lined plywood cut to fit snugly into the pan and clamp. One of the advantages of making blanks is that you can make an infinite number of different shapes of slingshots whereas with a specific shape mold you can make only one. Also I find it helpful to weigh the finished blank so that I have a reference for how much HDPE to use in the future.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I get great results with a teflon coated pan. I use an 8x8 in a toaster oven. When I take it out I let it cool and as it starts to pull away from the edges of the pan I put a 8x8 3/4" plywood on top and under the pan and clamp it to keep it flat. Note it is still in the pan until it is cool  Just did some yesterday and it was very fun.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Might have a go soon


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can you remelt a board that is messed up


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep. Try to keep it free of dust while it's molten.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't forget to keep your cutoffs. You can remelt those too.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't put even pressure when it was drying but it hardened good


----------

